

That IPO Pop? Majority of 2011 U.S. Listings Are Underwater - chailatte
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903927204576570714266274044.html

======
bryanlarsen
(Didn't read the article because of the paywall, just commenting on the
headline).

Given that virtually all stocks are down since spring, this is neither
surprising nor notable that IPOs from the spring are also down.

------
nextparadigms
Now we're starting to see the real reason Facebook is delaying their IPO.

~~~
redorb
Their talent retention is a good enough reason as well; if not an acceptable
excuse.

